# Buying Leisure Batteries in Europe



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Does anyone know...

In which European countries are leisure batteries a reasonable price?

I need to buy 2 new batteries for our B694 Hymer which is in France. 

Unfortunately we won't be coming to the UK this year so I'm wondering whether to buy the batts in France, Germany, Switzerland, Italy, Austria or Eastern Europe.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

These people are very good in France. I used the shop in Annecy, just down the road from the big Camper Van shop Narbonne Accessoires.

http://www.posinergy.fr/

I got my leisure batteries there and they had a very good range including full traction batteries and top quality leisure batteries from cheap and cheerful all the way up to top of the range. And knowledgeable staff. They also sell Solar panels, regulators and all the connectors and widgets for low voltage systems. Very recommended.

Cheers, Mark


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

*Batteries*

Hi,

I bought 2 new 110 gels in Italy at a hymer dealer at Vivegano just outside Milan. Check www.hymer.com for dealers close by.

There is also a large motorhome shop/yard not far from Citta di Milano campsite just near the tangenziale ouest northern on ramp in Milan called Luban 
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...=45.488576,9.070169&spn=0.00361,0.006877&z=17

With the state of the euro they are definately not cheap.

Good hunting!


----------

